# Suche mitfahrer für Touren durch den Kottenforst



## Blades (18. Juni 2008)

Hey ho
da ich aufgrund der Spätenuhrzeit nicht dazu komme mit den Leuten vom Bonner Nachbiken mitzufahren (Schule/Praktikum beginnt recht früh).
Wollt ich hier mal fragen ob es hier Fahrer/innen in meinem Alter(18) und aus direkter Umgebung gibt, die gerne Samstags/Sonntagnachmittags Touren durch den Kottenforst (Röttgener/Hardtberger/Witterschlicker/Venusberger-Gebiet) fahren würden.
Mein Tempo ist je nach strecke Langsam-> Mittel.
Ich fahr sowohl Waldautobahn wie auch Trails wobei mir Trails quer durch den Wald natürlich lieber sind.
Also falls den Thread hier jemand liest der Lust/interesse hat ruhig melden ich beiß nicht. 
MfG Blades aka MorTal


----------



## Marc B (18. Juni 2008)

Bin dabei Fährst du auch unter der Woche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blades (18. Juni 2008)

Sofern es meine Zeit zulässt ja in den Sommerferien mach ich ab der Zweiten Woche jedoch ein Praktikum welches mich dazu zwingt nur am Wochenende zu fahren.
Aber bis dahin sollte das kein Problem darstellen.
Wann könntest du den ?
MfG Blades

P.s.: Hab mir gerade deine Bilder angeguckt sieht stark so aus als würdest du auf Sprünge ausgelegt sein. Damit kann ich mit meinem Hardtail leider nicht dienen.
Korriege mich falls ich falsch liege.
Bin mir selber nicht so ganz im klaren darüber was ich eigentlich fahre denke mal ne Mischung aus Xc und Marathon


----------



## Eifelwolf (18. Juni 2008)

Blades schrieb:


> Hey ho
> da ich aufgrund der Spätenuhrzeit nicht dazu komme mit den Leuten vom Bonner Nachbiken mitzufahren (Schule/Praktikum beginnt recht früh).
> ...


 
Was ist denn bei Dir "recht früh"...? Meinereiner, und ich bin da keine Ausnahme, sitzen am anderen Morgen um 7.00 Uhr auf der Arbeit. Genießen aber am Vorabend so ab 18.00/18.30 h 2 - 3 Stunden KoFo o. a.  Zugegeben, zum ausgeprägten "Schönheitsschlaf" reicht es nicht mehr, halt nur noch zum "Schlaf"  .

Also, einfach LMB im Auge behalten und bei Gelegenheit mitfahren - Versuch schadet nicht, mit Deinem Hardtail ohne Känguruh-Ambitionen wärst Du auch schon richtig aufgehoben  .


----------



## Blades (18. Juni 2008)

Hey Eifelwolf 
Bisher bin ich einmal beim Nachtbiken mitgefahren, war auch eine tolle Tour nur so wie ich das verstanden habt enden eure Touren oftmalls in irgendwelchen Orten vondenen ich noch nie was gehört habe und ich glaube nicht das ich dann noch nachhause finden würde.
Hinzu kommt das ich momentan nur nen billiges led Licht habe was nicht wirklich viel bringt.
Aber falls ihr mal wieder eine Tour habt die am bekannten Startplatz im Kottenforst beginnt und auch in der Nähe wieder endet wäre ich sofern möglich dabei.
Aber dennoch fänd ich es ganz schön fürs Wochenende noch ne Tourmöglichkeit zu haben.
MfG Blades


----------



## Marc B (20. Juni 2008)

Ich fahre gern Touren, darum geht es hier ja auch 
Nachtbiken mache ich aus Prinzip nicht, aber so am Tage würde ich gern mal mehr vom Kottenforst gezeigt bekommen und mit netten Leuten radeln. Am WE lockt jedoch auch das Siebengebirge...


----------



## Blades (21. Juni 2008)

Das klingt gut.
Dieses Wochenende fällt bei mir wohl komplet aus.
Die nächste möglichkeit für eine Tour durch den Kottenforst wäre bei mir am nächsten Donnerstag.
Ach falls du morgen Zeit/Lust hast:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6657
MfG Blades


----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2008)

Heute Nachmittag ist ein LMB-Treff in Waldau, da werde ich mitfahren als entspannte Abendrunde


----------



## Marc B (24. Juni 2008)

Danke für die super Tour heute, es waren echt einige tolle Trails dabei - mehr davon  Bis die Tage, Ride on,
Marc


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2008)

Hi
Wollte heute mal ein wenig den Kottenforst unsicher machen.
Wetter sieht ja noch ganz gut aus. Einfach mal kreuz und quer, rauf und runter alles mitnehmen was ich so kenne. Wenn jemand Lust hat ?


----------



## Fussy (10. Juli 2008)

Hm, also ich war vor zwei Wochen mal im Kottenforst radeln und bin fast eingeschlafen, so langweilig war es da. Alles Forstautobahn und grade, ein paar Pferdewege. Bin ich in der falschen Ecke gewesen? Lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2008)

In den falschen Ecken bestimmt nicht, aber auf den falschen Wegen.
Gibt ne Menge kurzer aber knackige Downhills und unmengen veblockte Singletrails die ungemein viel Spaß machen. Gehen alle links und rechts von den "Forstwegen" ab und bieten ne Menge Spaß. Geht halt auf Grund der fehlenden Höhenmeter schnell wieder hoch, aber dafür sehr abwechslungsreich. Kann man sich ordentlich austoben.
Einige Jungs hier sind sogar fleißig am Bauen. Kürzlich erst ne Strecke mit angelegten Anliegern und Kickern gefahren. Wie gesagt, der Kottenforst bietet mehr als man denkt ! So, ich mach mich jetzt gleich mal auf !


----------



## Blades (10. Juli 2008)

Ich würd mitfahren wäre ich momentan nicht an mein Bett gefesselt ...


----------



## Marc B (10. Juli 2008)

Heute morgen habe ich auch meine Runde dort gedreht. Wer hat Lust mir in der nächsten Woche seine Trail-Schmankerl im Kottenforst zu zeigen?


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich gerne dabei, ist eh immer so langweilig alleine zu fahren !
So, jetzt bin ich aber weg !!


----------



## Fussy (10. Juli 2008)

Ja, Downhill und verblockte Trails hören sich gut an. 
Wäre auch dabei, wenn ihr was startet....


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2008)

Sodele, bin wieder zurück ! Ist ja noch ein schönes Wetterchen gewesen. hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich sagen muß, das im Kottenforst ja eigentlich immer modderige Verhältnisse vorzufinden sind. Da hat jedes Schlammloch ne andere Farbe und riecht auch anders. Egal ob es geregnet hat oder nicht, ich seh immer wie ne Sau aus ! Einige Trails hat irgend ein lustiger Vogel mal wieder mit Stöcken präpariert......"Arsch".........hab aber einiges beiseite geräumt. Teilweise hinter schwer einsehbaren Kurven, schön nen dicken Stamm auf die Strecke. Naja, wird wohl ein ewiges Spielchen bleiben. Über vieles kann man ja noch drüber hüpfen, aber wenn man nicht damit rechnet kann das schon ins Auge gehen. Wat solls, freue mich schon auf die nächste Runde !
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (11. Juli 2008)

Joa, vielleicht ist das Wetter nächste Woche besser Wie sieht es Freitag aus, wäre das ein guter Tag für die Trail-Tour?


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2008)

Da bin ich doch dabei !
Ich habe eh Urlaub und die Woche sowieso jeden Tag unterwegs.
Man könnte sich ja am Waldkaffee (kl.Holzbude) treffen ?!


----------



## Marc B (11. Juli 2008)

Hm, das kenne ich nicht genau. Was hältst du vom Wildgehege/Waldau als Treffpunkt?


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2008)

Das ist diese kleine Bierbude am Spielplatz, aber ist eh nur ein paar Meter vom Wildgehege entfernt. Von daher ist das auch kein Problem ! Was kennst du eigentlich so für Strecken ?!


----------



## Marc B (12. Juli 2008)

Joa, ein paar vereinzelte Trails und meine Winterrunde auf den breiten Wegen Wohne ja erst seit Mai hier und war vorher immer mal zu Besuch da.
Und was kennst du so für Wege?


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2008)

Was ganz nett ist, ist dieser Trail an so einem Bach entlang obwohl der immer sehr schmodderig ist. Dann noch ein paar knackige Abfahrten in Richtung Friesdorf, Schweinheim usw. und noch diverse nicht all zu lange Trails die aber ganz spaßig zu fahren sind. Man muß halt öffters wieder hoch fahren. Kann man sich aber schon die Zeit mit vertreiben, wäre da nicht immer wieder der Affe, der Stöckchen verteilt. Habe gestern mal wieder einiges beiseite geräumt. Aber da gibt es mit Sicherheit noch vieles, was ich nicht kenne. Passiert auch schonmal, das man sich ein wenig auf nem Trail verheddert, weil dort gerodet wird. Werde mich heute Nachmittag nochmal auf machen !


----------



## Marc B (13. Juli 2008)

Joa, die Abfahrten nach Friesdorf sind schon spaßig. Schweinheim kenne ich nicht, da bin ich gespannt. Gibt's auf der Höhe von Bad Godesberg auch noch gute Trails? Den Bach-Trail fand' ich zu matschig Und so dolle war er dann auch nicht. Also ich freue mich auf Freitag.


----------



## [email protected] (14. Juli 2008)

Sollen wir vielleicht mal nen Termin im "LMB" machen ?! Könnte ja sein das der ein oder andere auch Zeit hat ?!


----------



## Fussy (15. Juli 2008)

Hi, wann wollt ihr denn eure Tour starten?


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2008)

Ähm gute Frage

Wann passt es euch denn terminlich. Vom Wetter her würde ich ja eher morgens/vormittags vorschlagen, da ist es ja häufig noch besser als nachmittags. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2008)

*12.00* Uhr am Wildgehege, oder ist das zu spät ?! Ich bin für alles offen. Habe mir zwar gestern das Schaltauge abgerissen, aber das bekomme ich schon wieder hin. Schaltauge und Schaltwerk im Eimer, so ein Mist.


----------



## Fussy (16. Juli 2008)

Muss leider arbeiten. Aber wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2008)

Tja, meine 7 Wochen Urlaub sind jetzt fast zur Hälfte rum, da kann ich leider kein Mitleid aufbringen *räusper* Schade, nächstes mal vielleicht !


----------



## Fussy (16. Juli 2008)

7 Wochen ist echt viel - aber Urlaub kann man nie genug haben 
Habt ihr vor nur vormittags /früher Nachmittag zu fahren oder auch mal abends?


----------



## Onkel M (16. Juli 2008)

Eine Tour durch den Kottenforst bieten wir auch an und zwar die:

http://csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2008)

Onkel M schrieb:


> Eine Tour durch den Kottenforst bieten wir auch an und zwar die:
> 
> http://csmerten.de/html/mtb_2008.html
> 
> ...


Das ist ja schon ein wenig "CC" lastig ! Aber für mich ist das  nix !! obwohl das nach einer Menge Spaß aussieht !


----------



## Marc B (16. Juli 2008)

@Onkel M: Klingt super, leider ist am dem Tag der Marathon in Zell, den ich schon lange im Kalender dick angestrichen habe. Gruml da geht mal etwas hier in der Stadt... Wünsche euch viel Erfolg und Spaß!

@[email protected]: Hm, also mir wäre früher lieber. Wann stehst du denn so auf?


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juli 2008)

Hi Marc
Mit meinem Schaltwerk sieht es leider nicht gut aus. Der Bolzen zum Festschrauben ist ausgerissen. Ich fahr heute Abend zu nem Kumpel und gucke mal was der noch auf Lager hat. Könnte sein das es mit mir morgen doch nicht klappt. Entweder bin ich um 10 Uhr pünktlich am Wildgehege oder eben nicht. Fände ich zwar sehr schade, aber ich Versuch alles. Ich hoffe das ist O.K. für dich ?


----------



## Marc B (17. Juli 2008)

joa, alles klaro Schreib am besten hier rein, falls es nicht klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. Juli 2008)

So........................heute mal wieder ein etwas längeres Ründchen drehen. Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden. Wenn jemand Lust hat ? Ab heute Mittag quer durch den verschlammten Kofo !


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2008)

Ja, das Wetter wird besser  Am WE ist bei mir busy wegen der Kurse, aber zum Fahren komme ich dennoch genug - alles eine Frage des Zeitmanagements


----------



## jaydee82 (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo, bin neu hier und würde mich gerne mal bei einer Tour durch den Kottenforst und Venusberg anschließen.
schönen Abend noch


----------



## nick1976 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kottenforst-Biker,

ich bin auch neu im Forum, wohne in Poppelsdorf und suche noch Mitfahrer für Touren im Kottenforst. 

Ich versuchs mal mit einen Vorschlag: Was haltet ihr von diesem *Samstag (02.08.)*, Treffen so gegen *10.30h* (dann reicht's noch für ein gemütliches Frühstück )? Treffpunkt: *Waldau, an der Holzbude in der Nähe vom Spielplatz* (wie hier im Thread schon mal diskutiert).

Freue mich auf Eure Rückmeldungen! Bzgl. Zeitpunkt und Treffpunkt könnt ihr ja ggf. noch andere Vorschläge machen... Das Wetter soll am Samstag übrigens etwas kühler (max. 26 Grad) sein mit ggf. einzelnen Schauern.

Bis dahin, viele Grüße!
Nick


----------



## Blades (31. Juli 2008)

Hm wenn ich nicht gerade in Berlin meine Runden drehen würde wäre ich sicher lich dabei.
Aber trag den Termin doch mal im Last Minute Biken ein und guck ob sich jemand anmeldet.
MfG Blades


----------



## jaydee82 (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo Nick,

am Samstag bin ich leider schon anderweitig verplant, wollte aber nächste Woche gegen Abend rausfahren. Hast du Interesse?
Ich starte meistens von Endenich aus.

Schöne Grüße und viel Spass am Samstag
Jonas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nick1976 (1. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für den Hinweis fürs LMB. Falls sich noch jemand mit Interesse für Samstag findet --> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6902

*@Jonas:* Ja, lass uns gerne abends mal rausfahren. Ich könnte nächste Woche Dienstag bis Donnerstag, jeweils ab 18h... Mach mal einen Vorschlag...

Viele Grüße!
Nick


----------



## jaydee82 (1. August 2008)

Hallo Nick,

wäre morgen doch dabei, kann aber leider erst ab 12.30.
Ist das für dich auch okay?

Schöne Grüße

Jonas


----------



## Marc B (1. August 2008)

Hab' mich wegen morgen auch schon gemeldet per E-Mail


----------



## nick1976 (2. August 2008)

Auf's LMB hat sich keiner angemeldet, so dass ich noch flexibel bin . 

Dann lasst uns doch einfach um 12.30h an der Waldau an der Holzbude treffen! OK? Hier für Abstimmungen auch noch meine Handynummer: 0175-5764550.

Ich hoffe auf später... Freue mich.
Nick


----------



## Marc B (2. August 2008)

Schade, das passt nicht ganz so gut zeitlich für mich. Fahre jetzt gleich los, naja, vielleicht fahre ich dann noch ein Stück mit euch, aber dann muss ich zurück, bin um die Zeit schon verplant.


----------



## jaydee82 (2. August 2008)

@ Nick: alles klar dann sehen wir uns gegen 12.30 in der Waldau.
Meine Nummer lautet 0176/24912107


----------



## Marc B (2. August 2008)

War cool heute, thx für die kleine Tour. Sollte wiederholt werden


----------



## jaydee82 (2. August 2008)

War echt eine coole Tour heute .
Müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen.
Danke auch an Bernd für den Touren-Guide.


----------



## nick1976 (4. August 2008)

Ja, ich fands auch ne klasse Tour!!
Hatte mit Jonas besprochen, dass wir diese Woche abends nochmal raus fahren...
Wie wär's mit *morgen, Dienstag, 18.45h oben (Waldau) an der Holzbude*?

Gebt mir mal eine erste Rückmeldung, ob das passt. Dann stelle ich noch einen LMB-Eintrag ein. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch weitere Mitfahrer...


----------



## jaydee82 (4. August 2008)

Klasse,bin dabei. Zeit passt mir auch.
Also dann bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nick1976 (4. August 2008)

Super, habe jetzt auch einen LMB-Eintrag erstellt und hoffe auf weitere Mitfahrer... 
--> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6924


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2008)

Ahhhhh................will auch mit ! Leider schon seit zwei Wochen verhindert, was mit dem Rad zu unternehmen. Wenn ich es schaffe, würde ich gerne mitkommen ! Mal schauen was morgen meine "Rippen" sagen. Ansonsten wünsche ich viel Spaß !


----------



## nick1976 (4. August 2008)

Ja, wäre klasse, wenn Du es schaffst... Ansonsten erkunden wir weiter neue Trails, die wir Dir bei einer anderen Gelegenheit "präsentieren" können...

Was ist denn los mit Deinen "Rippen"?


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2008)

Ich hab vor zwei Wochen nen schicken Abflug gemacht ! 2 Rippen verschoben und nach einer Woche höllischen Schmerzen, durch Zufall (lautes Knacken) wieder eingerenkt.
Seitdem geht es aber auch nicht unbedingt besser. Prellung bleibt halt und Husten/Niesen zwingt mich in die Knie. Werde den Tag mal abwarten und evtl. auftauchen !


----------



## mahaju (5. August 2008)

Wäre evt. auch gerne dabei. Bleibt nur die Frage, ob das von euch aus geht, weil ich noch keine 18 Jahre bin. Wie viele KM und wie schnell fahrt ihr den so?
LG
Maurice


----------



## nick1976 (5. August 2008)

@Maurice: klar, Du kannst natürlich gerne mitfahren. Aber warum spielst Du so auf Dein Alter unter 18 an? Aus konditionellen/technischen Gründen? Also, wir sind ambitioniert aber keine Super-Sportler, fahren in den 2h vielleicht so 30km und 500hm und es sind auch mal steile Trails dabei. Oder aus rechtlichen Gründen, weil Du noch nicht volljährig bist? Also, ich bin da kein Experte, aber die Mitfahrer können natürlich keine Verantwortung für Unfälle o.ä. übernehmen ;-)


----------



## mahaju (5. August 2008)

Das wäre Cool. Wegen dem Alter habe ich gefragt, weil ich letztens schon mal mit ein paar Leuten fahren wollte, doch da ging das nicht, weil ich noch keine 18Jahre bin. Wieso weiß ich nicht.
Wegen Kondition müsste ich 30km auf jeden fall schaffen. Momentan fahre ich meist 40 - 45 km bei einem Durchschnitt von 20km/h in 2-1/2 Stunden.
Muss aber noch meine Mutter fragen, ob ich kann, aber sonst würde ich gerne mitfahren 
LG
Maurice


----------



## mahaju (5. August 2008)

Ok, ich habe alles geklärt, und ich werde Mitfahren.
Bis dahin 
LG
Maurice

EDIT:
SRY für doppel Post


----------



## nick1976 (5. August 2008)

Mensch, so langsam merkt man aber, dass es früher dunkel wird, da wird's mit dem abends biken schon schwierig... --> vielleicht nicht so viel arbeiten und früher losfahren (**clever** )

Echt neue Trails haben wir heute nicht gefunden, war aber trotzdem ne gute Tour...

*@[email protected]:* Schade, dass es bei Dir nicht geklappt hat. Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!

*@Maurice:* Also konditionell war das mit dem Alter bestimmt kein Thema. Die Extra-Jährchen auf meinem Buckel hat man deutlich gemerkt . Wegen der Frage nach der Verantwortung von Mitfahrern bei Unfällen (da Du noch nciht volljährig bist) kannst Du ja mal was berichten, wenn Du was rausgefunden hast. Würde mich interessieren...

Schönen Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. August 2008)

Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte, war im Elternhaus im Bergischen. Wäre aber cool, wenn ihr hier immer reinschreibt, wenn eine Runde ansteht...

Beste Grüße und Ride on,
Marc


----------



## mahaju (5. August 2008)

Hi Nick,
also mir hat die Tour sehr viel Spaß gemacht, und och würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ich das nächste mal wieder mit fahren könnte. Wegen der Verantwortung werde ich mich mal schlau machen, und hier (wenn gewünscht, oder halt per PN) berichten.
Dir auch einen schönen Abend 
LG
Maurice


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2008)

Freut mich für euch das es noch ne schöne Tour geworden ist. Ich habe schon fast auf dem Rad gesessen, aber die Vernunft hat dann doch gesiegt. Bei bestimmten Bewegungen läßt es mich doch noch ordentlich schmerzhaft zusammenzucken. Hab keinen Bock mich in so einer Situation nochmal auf die Schnauze zu legen. Da warte ich lieber noch ein paar Tage. Heute geht es eh den ganzen Tag zum "Rösten" an den Badesee ! Ab nächster Woche bin ich aber auf jeden Fall dabei. Vielleicht kann ich ja dann noch den einen oder anderen Trail dazu beitragen. Bis dahin noch viel Spaß !!


----------



## Blades (6. August 2008)

So mein Aufenthalt in Berlin neigt sich endlich dem Ende zu.
Ich habe zwar mein Rad mit dabei aber wirklich was zum fahren gibts in dieser flachen einöde ja nicht. xD
Falls ich was für nächste Woche Planen solltet wäre ich Dabei vorrausgesetzt meine Schulzeiten lassen es zu.
MfG Blades


----------



## mahaju (6. August 2008)

Habe wegen der Haftung mal hier im IBC gefragt, und die meinten eigentlich alle, dass ich selber für mich Verantwortlich bin:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350716

LG
Maurice


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. August 2008)

Aus einem Beitrag:


Hier mal eine kurze Stellungnahmen von einem der BDR/DIMB-Ausbilder:

Zitat:
Zitat von juchhu Beitrag anzeigen
Wg. MTB-Guide ist meine persönliche Meinung: Ja und Nein.

Ja, weil Du über Vorbereitung, Gesetzeslage, Erste Hilfe, Durchführung, Gruppen dynamische Prozesses tec. lernst.
Si, insbesondere die Themenfelder Tourvorbereitung, -durchfürhrung und das Notfallmanagement haben in unserer Ausbildung einen sehr hohen Stellenwert. Sie werden in Theorie und Praxis behandelt und durch reichlich Wiederholung gefestigt.

Zitat:
Zitat von juchhu Beitrag anzeigen
Nein, weil mit Ausbildung und ohne Absicherung (privat oder über Verein) Dir mehr Wissen ggf. negativ ausgelegt wird für den Fall,
dass Du fahrlässig gehandelt hast und Deiner Sorgfalts- und Fürsorgepflicht nicht in vollem Maße nachgekommen bist.

VG Martin
Jau, das geht dann wieder Richtung "faktische Führung". Der Bergriff taucht bei uns im Zusammenhang mit Gerichtsurteilen beim Skifahren auf. Aus dem MTB-Bereich sind uns keine deratigen Urteile bekannt. Allerdings ist es angesichts der enormen Beliebtheit von geführten Alpencross-Veranstaltungen wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit, wann die Gerichtsbarkeit hierzu etwas sagen wird.

Insgesamt ist aber festzuhalten, dass wir in der Ausbildung viel Wert auf die Notfallvermeidung legen. Denn die gute Schulung erleichtert es ja, potenzielle Gefahren zu erkennen und die Teilnehmer bzw. sich selbst vor Unfällen zu schützen. Es würde ja auch niemand einfach Tauchen gehen, ohne vorher eine Ausbildung gemacht zu haben. Beim Biken ist das leider anders, denn "Radfahren kann ja bekanntlich jeder".

Eine Haftung bei einem "dummen" Unfall ist sicher eine Einzelfallentscheidung. Aber eine gute Vorbereitung und gezielte Hinweise an die Teilnehmer können einem zumindest teilweise den Rücken freimachen. Am Ende wird wohl die Frage zu klären sein: "Hätte der Guide den Unfall verhindern können?" Stellt euch selbst diese Frage! Mehr Wissen=mehr Handlungsspielraum.

Grüße vom DIMB-Team
Norm
__________________
OPEN TRAILS - dafür setzen wir uns ein!
DIMB-Team

WWW.DIMB.DE
[email protected]
DIMB team ist offline Beitrag melden   	Mit Zitat antworten



Hier das Ganze:
Thread:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3248828#post3248828


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (6. August 2008)

Hier noch etwas:

In eigener Sache: Tourguiding


Bereits seit einigen Jahren habe ich diverse Touren unterschiedlichen Charakters geguidet, und dies mit viel Spaß. Leider bergen solche Touren auch ein gewisses Gefahrenpotential, insbesondere hinsichtlich möglicher Verletzungen der Teilnehmer(innen). Ernsthafte Verletzungen gab es bisher zum Glück noch nicht, und ich bin mir auch sicher, seitens der Teilnehmer(innen) wäre es im Unglücksfalle auch zu keinerlei Abwicklungsproblemen gekommen.

Zunehmend versuchen jedoch im Zeitalter des Geldgeizes die Versicherungen, die im Falle eine Falles z. B. als Krankenversicherung, Unfallversicherung oder Haftpflichtversicherung etc. betroffen sind, sich am Guide auf unterschiedlichste Art finanziell schadlos zu halten. Die derzeitige, teilweise recht abenteuerliche Rechtsprechung tendiert leider auch in diese Richtung. Um mich persönlich von diesem Risiko zu befreien, wurden bereits meine letzten Touren unter dem Mantel der DIMB/des IBC-DIMB-Racing-Teams als DIMB IG Trail Scout durchgeführt. Hierdurch unterliegt die Tour einschl. der Teilnehmer(innen), die übrigens nicht Mitglied in der DIMB sein müssen, angenehmerweise selbst einem Versicherungsschutz (Unfallversicherung inkl. REHA-Management, Haftpflicht-, Rechtsschutz- und Krankenversicherung).

Im Rahmen der DIMB-Mitgliederversammlung am 29.03.2008 in Bingen wurden diese DIMB-Touren hinsichtlich ihrer Anforderungen konkretisiert. Entsprechende Teilnehmerhinweise, die jedem routinierten Biker als gelebte Praxis bekannt sein dürften, finden sich auf einem Merkblatt, welches bei Touren ausliegt. Darüber hinaus muss leider der (Versicherungs-) Bürokratie mit einer Unterschrift in einer Teilnehmerliste Genüge getan werden, wofür ich um Verständnis bitte. Dies ist m. E. jedoch das wesentlich leichter zu verschmerzende Übel als ein weiterhin fehlender Versicherungsschutz.

Im Ergebnis ändert sich hinsichtlich der Touren wenig - aber sie finden aufgrund des Versicherungsschutzes wesentlich sorgenfreier statt.
__________________
Grüße
Eifelwolf


TEAM - TOMBURG - LIGHT


----------



## 555olymp (6. August 2008)

Hi zusammen,

Nick1976 hat mich angeschrieben und auf diesen Thread hier gelinkt. Ich fahre zwar ein Crossrad, aber bisher hats fürs 7GB gereicht, da wird es auch im Kottenforst klappen.

Vom Level her bin ich Einsteiger (technisch wie auch konditionell) und würde mich gern dem Trüppchen anschliessen. Ich komme aus Mehlem und fahre den Kottenforst von Friesdorf aus an (Promenadenweg). Kommt sonst noch wer aus dieser Ecke?

Am liebsten Feierabendtouren unter der Woche so ab 1830 ca.

VG
Torsten


----------



## nick1976 (6. August 2008)

Tourenvorschlag: Freitag, 18.15h am üblichen Treffpuntk (An der Waldau, Holzhütte am Spielplatz).

Ich hoffe, das passt bei Euch!
Grüße, Nick.


----------



## mahaju (7. August 2008)

Ich würde gern mitfahren, aber dieses WE bin ich in Aschaffenburg und mach den Frankenwald unsicher  .. Nein, kleiner Spaß, und ich weiß ja jetzt garnicht, ob ich mit fahren darf. Wie ist das den nun, ich verstehe das jetzt nicht. Die einen sagen, es sei kein Problem, die anderen meinen, es wäre ein Problem. Gibt es hier nicht einen Bikenden Anwalt?
@Torsten, ich komme aus Königswinter und werde (wenn alles wegen der Haftung klar geht) auch dort, hoch fahren. Vll könnte man sich ja dann vorher in Godesberg an der Fähre, die nach Niederdollendorf geht treffen.
LG
Maurice


----------



## 555olymp (7. August 2008)

Hi zusammen, wo ist "an der Waldau"?

VG
Torsten


----------



## mahaju (7. August 2008)

Wie meinst du das genau? Also die waldau ist da wo die Wildgehege sind. Getroffen wird sich aber neben dem Spielplattz an der Holzhütte. Habe nochwas für dich in meinen vorigen Post geschieben.
LG
Maurice


----------



## 555olymp (7. August 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mitfahren, aber dieses WE bin ich in Aschaffenburg und mach den Frankenwald unsicher  .. Nein, kleiner Spaß, und ich weiß ja jetzt garnicht, ob ich mit fahren darf. Wie ist das den nun, ich verstehe das jetzt nicht. Die einen sagen, es sei kein Problem, die anderen meinen, es wäre ein Problem. Gibt es hier nicht einen Bikenden Anwalt?
> @Torsten, ich komme aus Königswinter und werde (wenn alles wegen der Haftung klar geht) auch dort, hoch fahren. Vll könnte man sich ja dann vorher in Godesberg an der Fähre, die nach Niederdollendorf geht treffen.
> LG
> Maurice



Hi Maurice,
hört sich gut an. Das ist die Fähre, die in Plittersdorf anlegt, gelle?

Besten Gruß
Torsten


----------



## mahaju (7. August 2008)

Ja. Ich kann halt nur dieses WE nicht, aber sonst..
LG
Maurice


----------



## Larsi (8. August 2008)

Hi Allesamt, gibts den "üblichen Treffpunkt" um die "übliche Zeit" auch diesen Freitag? Heute? hab im LBM nichts finden können... würd mich gern mal anschließen wenns zeitlich klappt.
Grüße, Lars


----------



## nick1976 (8. August 2008)

Hi Lars,
ja, die Tour für heute steht noch: 18.15h, An der Waldau, Holzhütte am Spielplatz. Wäre klasse, wenn's bei Dir klappt!

Gruß, Nick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 555olymp (8. August 2008)

hmm...ich hock hier auf der Museumsmeile und guck gerade mal so ausm Fenster...wie ist denn das allgemeine Procedere? Fahren bei Wind und Wetter?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## nick1976 (8. August 2008)

Hm ja, sieht gerade nicht gut aus. Und bei Gewitter/Sturm im Wald ist auch kein Spaß...

Lass' uns am besten nochmal abwarten, was das Wetter macht und gegen 17.30h nochmal posten oder telefonieren... OK?


----------



## 555olymp (8. August 2008)

super, so machen wirs!


----------



## 555olymp (8. August 2008)

Wetternews Bonner Süden (Mehlem): verhangen, aber der dickste Mist hängt überm 7GB und zieht aktuell weiter südlich - also vom Kottenforst weg. Wie siehts in den anderen Regionen Bonns aus?

VG Torsten


----------



## nick1976 (8. August 2008)

Ok, nach Rücksprache mit Torsten *Tour abgesagt*... 

@Lars, hab jetzt von Dir nix weiter gehört. Ich hoffe, Du teilst unsere Einschätzung des Wetters und stehst nicht vergebens am Treffpunkt!

Dann lasst uns einfach nochmal hier hören und für nächste Woche was neues ausmachen. Kann ja einfach mal jemand nen Vorschlag posten...

Grüße
Nick

P.S.: Ich suche übrigens noch Mitbiker für ne Tour am Sonntag. Wenn also jemand Lust hat...


----------



## [email protected] (9. August 2008)

Bin ensthaft am überlegen, mich morgen mal wieder aufs Rad zu setzten ! Kannst ja mal verkünden was du so vor hast. Könnte mir vorstellen, dabei zu sein !


----------



## Marc B (9. August 2008)

Hej Quick-Nick, war cool heute. Morgen früh werde ich unterwegs sein, wie sieht's bei dir aus, feierst du heute Abend bis in die Puppen


----------



## Marc B (9. August 2008)

Oha, das Wetter sieht nicht gut aus von der Vorhersage... Mal schauen


----------



## nick1976 (9. August 2008)

Hm ja, das mit dem Wetter ist ein Argument...

Also, ich wollte es morgen erstmal etwas ruhig angehen, ist ja schließlich Sonntag , und dann etwas am Radel schrauben. Also, vor 11.30h würde ich sowieso nicht starten. 

Wir können ja morgen früh so gegen 10h hier mal posten, das Wetter einschätzen und ggf. spontan noch treffen... OK?

VG und schönben Abend...
Nick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (10. August 2008)

Soviel dazu Naja, dann ein ander mal...


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2008)

Wetter scheint jetzt besser zu werden. Zumindestens von oben. Hat wer was vor ?
Würde mich so um 15 Uhr mal auf den Weg machen !

Edit: Bin um 15.15 Uhr am Büdchen (Waldau)


----------



## nick1976 (10. August 2008)

Das Wetter sah ja heute morgen nicht so toll aus, da habe ich was anderes geplant. Sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren...

Hoffe mal, dass es im Laufe der Woche oder nächstes Wochenende mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappt. Postet mal, falls es Planungen gibt...

Gruß! 
Nick


----------



## [email protected] (10. August 2008)

Wetter war dann noch ganz gut. Obwohl das auch ca. 10.000 Bonner dazu bewegt hat, nochmal in den Wald zu gehen ! Sehr viel los gewesen aber trotzdem ganz nettes Ründchen gefahren. Die Rippen zwicken zwar noch ein wenig, aber da muß "Mann" durch. Leider habe ich noch keine Ahnung wie ich die Woche arbeiten muß, aber ab morgen weiß ich mehr. Könnte dann aber wohl erst ab 18.00 Uhr oder vormittags.


----------



## 555olymp (12. August 2008)

Moinsens zusammen,

wie sieht es denn Freitag (15.08.) mit einer Feierabend Tour aus? Bin zwar morgen vermutlich schon im 7GB, könnte aber bestimmt noch gut nen weiteren Test gebrauchen!

Besten Gruß
Torsten


----------



## mahaju (12. August 2008)

Also ich wär dabei, soweit ich von euch aus mitdarf.
LG
Maurice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 555olymp (12. August 2008)

mahaju schrieb:


> Also ich wär dabei, soweit ich von euch aus mitdarf.
> LG
> Maurice



Hi Maurice,

wieso "dürfen" ?

Gruß, Torsten


----------



## mahaju (12. August 2008)

Naja, weil ich noch keine 16 bin (siehe S. 3)


----------



## nick1976 (13. August 2008)

Jepp, Tour am Freitag ist genau das, was ich brauche. Von mir aus auch gerne etwas früher (ab 16h!?). Wollen wir zur Abwechslung mal ins 7GB? Wer kennt sich aus und macht den Guide? Bin aber natürlich auch im Kofo dabei...

Wochenende, ich komme


----------



## mahaju (13. August 2008)

Ich könnte euch das Siebengebirge zeigen, wenn ihr wollt. Ich wohne da ja direckt. Wir könnten uns ja dann am Parkplatz am Mantelweg (angehängtes Bild kommt noch) Treffen.
Wegen der Uhrzeit kann ich leider erst ab 17 Uhr, weil ich bis 16Uhr schule habe 
LG
Maurice


----------



## nick1976 (13. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ... Leider habe ich noch keine Ahnung wie ich die Woche arbeiten muß, aber ab morgen weiß ich mehr. Könnte dann aber wohl erst ab 18.00 Uhr oder vormittags.


 
Gibt es Planungen für heute Abend? Weiß noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich es arbeitstechnisch schaffe. Aber man könnte ja mal so 18.30h als Start anpeilen... Interesse?

VG, Nick.


----------



## [email protected] (13. August 2008)

Interesse schon, aber leider muß ich gleich bis 22.00h arbeiten. Bin gestern noch mal kurzfristig mit nem Kollegen gefahren. Wollte morgen aber so um 17.30 wieder rauf. Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast ?


----------



## nick1976 (13. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Interesse schon, aber leider muß ich gleich bis 22.00h arbeiten. Bin gestern noch mal kurzfristig mit nem Kollegen gefahren. Wollte morgen aber so um 17.30 wieder rauf. Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast ?


 
Heute hat's bei mir leider letztendlich auch nicht hingehauen. Morgen hätte ich definitiv Lust! Ich melde mich gegen Mittag nochmal wie's aussieht...

Gruß, Nick.


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2008)

Moin
Ich hoffe ich kann mich mittags mal melden, da ich in Köln unterwegs bin ! Könnte etwas später werden. Versuche es aber hinzubekommen.


----------



## nick1976 (14. August 2008)

Tach auch! 
Bei mir klappt es heute! 17.30h ist etwas früh. Wäre 18h OK? Treffpunkt Waldau oder gibt es Alternativvorschläge?


----------



## [email protected] (14. August 2008)

Sorry, aber ich komme hier in Köln leider erst ab 20.00h weg. Dachte es geht alles etwas zügiger, aber ich hänge hier noch fest. Nächster Versuch meinerseits ist für morgen früh (ca. 09.30h) geplant. Irgendwann muß das doch mal klappen. Ich hoffe du findest noch jemanden zum fahren. Schönen Abend noch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nick1976 (14. August 2008)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich komme hier in Köln leider erst ab 20.00h weg. Dachte es geht alles etwas zügiger, aber ich hänge hier noch fest. Nächster Versuch meinerseits ist für morgen früh (ca. 09.30h) geplant. Irgendwann muß das doch mal klappen. Ich hoffe du findest noch jemanden zum fahren. Schönen Abend noch !


 
Ja, schade, dass es nicht klappt. Da werde ich mir mal was rockiges auf die Ohren klemmen und im Alleingang durch den kofo cruisen. Das Wetter haut ja mal wieder ganz gut hin...

Morgen früh kann ich nicht, gerne ein anderes Mal...

*@Torsten:* Für morgen muss ich leider absagen, SORRY! Muss noch etwas länger arbeiten und eine Kollege hat mich noch zum anschließenden Wochenend-Startschuss-Bier genötigt, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen  

*@ALL: *Ich würde Sonntag ne Tour machen wollen. Wie schaut's bei Euch aus? Mitbiker gesucht...!


----------



## mahaju (14. August 2008)

Ich wäre am SO dabei, aber habt ihr/du überhaupt lust, mit mir zu fahren? Wenn nicht, würde ich mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr/du mir dass entweder hier, oder per PN schreiben könnten/könntest.
LG
Maurice


----------



## 555olymp (14. August 2008)

Hola los todos,

ich muss für morgen leider auch absagen! Hab gestern im 7GB mein neues Spielzeug getestet und werde übers WE mal die Wunden heilen lassen 

Na Gott sei dank hat das Bike nix abbekommen. Ab nächste Woche müsste ich wieder voll einsatzbereit sein!

Bis dahin und viel Spaß
Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Marc B (21. August 2008)

Als ich heute unterwegs war, habe ich keine anderen Biker getroffen - aber dafür später am Abend. Wäre mal wieder cool sich im Kottenforst zusammen auszutoben, also eine nette Tour fahren.

@Oliver (mit dem neuen Radl) : Meld' dich mal wegen einer gemeinsamen Runde, das wäre cool


----------



## [email protected] (22. August 2008)

Wäre, wenn möglich, endlich auch mal gerne dabei. In den letzten Tagen aber andere Reviere unsicher gemacht. Ahrtaal und Gestern den Lieserpfad. Von Manderscheid nach Wittlich ist das ein absoluter Traumtrail. Man muß nur leider wieder hoch, aber war mal eine spaßige Abwechslung !


----------



## Marc B (25. August 2008)

Am Lieserpfad war ich vor einigen Wochen auch unterwegs, auf jeden Fall sehr cool. Man fährt jedoch am besten dann, wenn keine Wanderer unterwegs sind (in der Woche). Hast du mal den Koul Shore probiert?


----------



## Bonntherize (25. August 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Als ich heute unterwegs war, habe ich keine anderen Biker getroffen - aber dafür später am Abend. Wäre mal wieder cool sich im Kottenforst zusammen auszutoben, also eine nette Tour fahren.
> 
> @Oliver (mit dem neuen Radl) : Meld' dich mal wegen einer gemeinsamen Runde, das wäre cool




Hi Marc,
bin jetzt auch registriert. Bei der nächsten Kottenforst-Runde bin ich dabei! Diese Woche soll das Wetter ja auch wieder besser werden. Vielleicht am Donnerstag?
Gruß
Olli


----------



## Marc B (25. August 2008)

Hi Oliver,

ich bin für ein paar Tage leider nicht einsatzfähig
Ich melde mich dann einfach bei dir, vielleicht geht ja Anfang nächste Woche etwas. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit den anderen Kofo-Fahrern

Bis dann,
Marc


----------



## [email protected] (25. August 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> .....Hast du mal den Koul Shore probiert?.....


Wir wollten anschließend noch hin, aber da wir erst um 20.30h wieder in Manderscheid angekommen sind, wäre uns wohl so langsam das Licht ausgegangen. Wird beim nächsten mal aber mit eingebaut. Soll ja nicht unbedingt mit einem Bikepark zu vergleichen sein, aber mal angucken kann ja nix Schaden. Annsonsten recht freie Fahrt gehabt, da am Donnerstag nicht so viel los war. War schon ein geiler Nervenkitzel, wenn auf den schmalen Wegen rechts runter nur Millimeter zum Abflug gefehlt haben......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. August 2008)

Ich war nur kurz am Koulshore, während einer Tour. Um da alles zu "erfahren" muss man sich mehr Zeit nehmen. Sind aber glaube ich ein paar nette Sachen dabei, wobei betont wird, dass es kein Bikepark-Parcour ist.


----------



## Marc B (31. August 2008)

Auf dem Tunnel-Trail runter nach Friesdorf hat ein Sturm dafür gesorgt, dass ein ziemlich großer Baum quer auf den Hohlweg gefallen ist - was den Flow etwas stört. Hat irgendwer eine Motorsäge oder eine Idee, wie man das Problem angehen könnte?

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## [email protected] (2. September 2008)

Bin zwar am Wochenende im Kofo unterwegs gewesen, aber nicht den Trail nach Friesdorf gefahren. Werde mich morgen Vorrmittag noch mal auf machen und mir das angucken. So ab 10h bin ich oben. Motorsäge könnte ich zwar besorgen, aber das Ding muß auch erstmal dahin. Ob die Anwohner begeistert währen, ist auch noch die Frage.


----------



## Bonntherize (2. September 2008)

Vielleicht kriegt man das Ding auch mit vereinten Kräften weggehoben...
Apropos, wann treffen sich denn die Kottenforster das nächste Mal für eine Tour. Würde mich gerne zum ersten Mal anschließen!


----------



## Marc B (2. September 2008)

Hi Oliver,

oha, diesen fetten Baum mit mehreren Hauptstämmen bekommt man leider bestimmt nicht weggehoben
Hast du noch nette Wege und Pfade auf deiner Tour gefunden?

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Bonntherize (2. September 2008)

Nein, nichts Neues zumindest. In letzter Zeit war ich auch öfter im Siebengebirge unterwegs. Aber die Tage werden langsam zu kurz für die Anfahrt dorthin. Kottenforst ist angesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ich bins! (3. September 2008)

Hi Ihr!
Wollte am Do. 04.09. gegen 16.30 eine Runde durch den Kottenforst düsen.
Marc, du kennst mich schon ( meine Freundin auch! )
Grüsse


----------



## Marc B (3. September 2008)

Hm, also ich muss ja jetzt raten Bernd? 

Schade, zu dem Zeitpunkt am Donnerstag kann ich nicht, da muss ich einen Special-Kurs in Köln vorbereiten.


----------



## Ich bins! (3. September 2008)

Richtig geraten,
ok, vielleicht mal nächste Woche.
Wenns regnet, fahre ich auch nicht.


----------



## Marc B (25. November 2008)

Wegen dem querliegendem Baumstamm am Hohlweg runter zum Bommerich - meint ihr, dass man erst die Forstbehörde kontaktieren muss oder ihn einfach gleich selbst beseitigen kann (Motorsäge)?

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Ich bins! (26. November 2008)

Hi, welcher Weg ist das, Bommerich?


----------



## Manfred (26. November 2008)

wahrscheinlich der zur Annabergerstrasse durch den Tunnel.


----------



## /Quickwalk (26. November 2008)

ich glaube, man brauch eine erlaubnis, um an bäumen im wald zu sägen (auch wenn die schon umgekippt sind). 
ich würd mal sagen, es kann grundsätzlich nicht schaden, wenn du mit dem förster redest bevor du anfängst in "deren" wald mit deiner motorsäge ne große action zu starten.
oder halt so, dass es keiner merkt, dann störts auch keinen..  weiß halt nicht wie stark frequentiert der weg ist.


----------



## Manfred (27. November 2008)

Den Förster fragen?
Der wird sowieso kein Verständnis haben, dass man solche Wege mit den Bike fährt.
Wenn der Baum weg ist, merkt dat sowieso keiner so schnell auf diesem Weg (falls man das als Weg bezeichnen kann).
Ich würde es aber lieber mit der Handsäge durchsägen, das hört kein Anlieger der betzen kann.


----------



## Marc B (27. November 2008)

Ich glaube mit der Handsäge kommt dann nicht weit oder es dauert ewig. Es sind ja gleich mehrere Stämme (ein Baum)...

Naja, mal schauen. Für 2009 sollte er dann schon wieder frei sein.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Bonntherize (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich war gestern auch nochmal da. Stimmt, das Ding ist echt zu dick. 

Übrigens, morgen Abend fahr ich mit ein paar Kollegen eine Runde. Start ist 18:30 Uhr in Ramersdorf. Alternativ 19 Uhr Kirche in Kessenich. Wenn jemand Lust und Licht hat, einfach dazugesellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2008)

Heute morgen die frostige Trailrunde war gut, morgen werde ich zu gleicher Zeit auch mal am Baumstamm vorbeifahren. Dann schauen wir mal weiter


----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2008)

War heute zu Fuß vor Ort - mit der guten Stihl müsste man das Teil wegmachen können. Schließlich soll da ein guter Durchgang möglich sein, das wird auch im Interesse des Försters sein.

P.S.: Am Venusberg habe ich neue North-Shores gesehen, die wird der Förster weniger mögen


----------



## Blades (26. Dezember 2008)

Genauso wie die leute, die sie gebaut haben, es nicht mögen werden wenn andere darauf fahren ....


----------



## Marc B (26. Dezember 2008)

@Blades: Ich fahre hier eh nur Touren und keine derberen Stuns 
Mich wundert es ein wenig, dass jemand direkt an einer bewohnten Straße baut. Auffälliger geht es ja kaum. Dann lieber in Lindlar am Bikepark mitbuddeln


----------



## Marc B (24. Mai 2009)

Update: Der Tunnel-Trail ist wieder frei


----------



## Marc B (2. Juni 2009)

Sodale, morgen werde ich vielleicht mal versuchen zum Kottenforst-Bahnhof zu fahren. Mal schauen, wie oft ich mich verfahre


----------



## Ich bins! (2. Juni 2009)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder im Kottenforst.
War spassig, guter Gripp!


----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Update: Der Tunnel-Trail ist wieder frei



Jetzt leider wieder nicht mehr Da liegt schon wieder so ein halber Baum mit allem drum und dran mittendrin und man kann ihn nicht wirklich beseitigen...


----------



## Marc B (25. Juni 2009)

Der Tunnel-Trail ist wieder frei. Dafür haben zwei umgekippte Bäume den Trail am Haus Annaberg verblockt

BTW: Ich hatte heute eine kleine Diskussion mit dem Förster, der jetzt vermehrt gegen Biker vorgehen will. Leider hat er sich juristisch wohl ganz gut informiert und ist sehr festgefahren. An einer gemeinsamen Lösung ist er nicht ansatzweise interessiert und meint, dass es mit den Bikern noch nie so schlimm wie dieses Jahr war und er das Fahren außerhalb der breiten Wege komplett unterbinden will. Die Staatsanwaltschaft will er schon eingeschaltet haben. Ich habe das Gefühl die Lage könnte eskalieren und bin der Meinung, dass man eine gemeinsame Lösung finden müsste (hehe guter Politkerspruch...), z.B. 3-4 markierte u. ausgeschilderte Bike-Trails, sodass die anderen Wege für die Fußgänger bestimmt sind und die Biker auf ihre Abfahrten kanalisiert werden. Dort müssten sie dann auch Trail-Pflege betreiben etc. Nur so als Idee. Leider stellt sich der Typ da total quer...

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BonnAndy (26. Juni 2009)

ja klasse!! und ich wollt gleich bei mir oben in den kottenforst! toll aber mir egal ich radel heut ob mit oder ohne verfolgung!!!  aber vom prinzip her is das ne gute idee mit den festgesteckten Trails aber die pflege naja. 

die idee 

lg


----------



## BonnAndy (26. Juni 2009)

So ich bin wieder back, nach 2 std einfahren meines bike´s.
Im Kottenforst nähe Phantasialand, und ich muss sagen es gibt immer noch hammer trails und kleinere drops allerdings selbst für einsteiger zu meistern!!! also für sonntag abend hab ich  mir schon was abgesteckt mal sehn wie die trails werden!!


Radon Slide 6.0  


n!ce WeeKenD All


----------



## Marc B (26. Juni 2009)

Cool, dass du bei der Trail-Suche fündig geworden bist Der Kottenforst scheint ja größer zu sein als ich dachte.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## BonnAndy (26. Juni 2009)

Der Kottenforst geht von Weilerswist bis rüber nach Brühl und weiter mein ich!! aber hier oben bei mir gabs schon mal selbstgebaute trails allerdings haben sie es gesperrt und wild Bäume gefällt war eben schauen!!! aber bei der fläche immer wieder en trail zusehn werd mal die besten raus picken und dich einladen Ridefirst Marc 

lg


----------



## Ich bins! (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
gestern war ich wieder im Kottenforst, bereich Friedorf bis Kessenich, Melbtal fahren.
Lediglich an einer Stelle war die Strecke verbaut, wo ich 2 Tage zuvor noch Spuren hinterlasse habe.

Der Förster wohnt auf der Annaberger Str, kurz vor dem Wald.
Dort hält er sich demnach auch am meisten auf, wenn wer zu Fuss unterwegs ist.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal..
Zuletzt war ich viel im 7Gebirge unterwegs.


----------



## BonnAndy (27. Juni 2009)

friesdorf kessenich sagt mir was!! evtl mal gemeinsam spuren hinterlassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2009)

Bin ich doch auch mal dabei


----------



## BonnAndy (28. Juni 2009)

ja am besren mal termin ausmachen und treffpunit den jeder kennst!!!


----------



## BonnAndy (28. Juni 2009)

termin und treffpunkt meinte ich


----------



## The Rodenz (29. Juni 2009)

Den Förster den ihr meint, der an der besagten Straße wohnt und immer mit dem kleinen Hund unterwegs ist, ist kein Förster.  Er hat einen ganz anderen Beruf, rennt aber gerne durch den Wald, legt Äste über die kleinen Wege und kann Radfahrer nicht ab. Die Gesetze die der Herr zitiert sind aber auch alle ausnahmslos Quatsch, die gibt es nämlich nicht. Lasst euch nicht ärgern.  

Der zuständige Revierförster wohnt im Forsthaus Venne und heißt Wild.

Bis dann Jan


----------



## Marc B (29. Juni 2009)

The Rodenz schrieb:


> Die Gesetze die der Herr zitiert sind aber auch alle ausnahmslos Quatsch, die gibt es nämlich nicht.



Zumindest ist es eine Grauzone. In NRW ist es erlaubt mit dem Rad im Wald auf "befestigten Wegen" zu fahren. Unsere geliebten Trails bzw. Pfade gehören juristisch gesehen nicht dazu.

P.S.: Ich stimme dem Typen jedoch zu, dass einige Biker Drift- und Bremsspuren hinterlassen, viele haben da noch nicht die ideale Brems- und Kurventechnik gefunden... Und bei viel Matsch sollte man m.E. die Trails schonen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## The Rodenz (29. Juni 2009)

Die Trail schonen gebe ich dir sofort recht,aber mir geht es auf die Nerven wenn dort absichtlich Hindernisse gelegt werden.

Das Betreten des Waldes wird in NRW durch das Landesforstgesetz geregelt. In NRW gibt es keine Wegbreitenregelung per Gesetz, in der einschlägigen LIteratur heißt es Wege die ganzjährig mit einem Fahrzeug befahrbar sind, ca. 2m also, die ist aber nicht durch ein Urteil abgesichert.

Der Vogel im Wald labert immer etwas vom Bundesgesetzbuch

Jan


----------



## Marc B (30. Juni 2009)

Anscheinend steht im Gesetz auch "feste Wege" und nicht "befestigt", was ja ein kleiner jedoch sehr wichtiger Unterschied ist

P.S.: Für eine Schonung der Wege sollten mehr Biker sich intensiv mit Bremstechnik beschäftigen. Ich behaupte mal, dass dort zum großen Teil Räder blockiert werden, das Hinterrad oft blockiert & rutscht und die VR-Bremse zu wenig eingesetzte wird (Erfahrungswert aus unseren Kursen etc.)

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (9. September 2009)

Am Haus Annaberg sind mehrere fette Bäume umgefallen und blockieren eine schöne Abfahrtsvariante. Hoffentlich wird das Forstamt da mal aufräumen...


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute!

Ich habe eben ein Kottenforst-Team für den Winterpokal gegründet. Eingeladen ist jeder, der gerne im Kofo unterwegs ist
*
Zum Team*: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/40

Ride on and ride often,
Marc


----------



## Bonntherize (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi Marc,

ich bin leider schon in der Planung für ein anderes Team. Aber wir wollten doch mal ein Ründchen drehen. Sag mal Bescheid, wenn Du das nächste Mal zu arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Zeiten fährst! 

Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Okay, mache ich Wie heute bin ich jedoch meistens morgens unterwegs, mein Job ist halbtags und den Rest kann ich mir einteilen, hehe.


----------



## othom (17. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Ich habe eben ein Kottenforst-Team für den Winterpokal gegründet. Eingeladen ist jeder, der gerne im Kofo unterwegs ist
> *
> ...



Hallo Marc 

dann gibt es jetzt noch ein Team 
hatte dein Team nicht gesehen, aber auch egal 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/188

wie gut kennt ihr den Brüser Berg da halte ich mich momentan am meisten auf ?


----------



## Marc B (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi Thomas,

bin jetzt schon in einem anderen Team. Im KoFo fahre ich meistens in der Gegend Venusberg/Kahlenberg/Klufterberg. Oder halt auf den Forstautobahnen oben rumfahren.

Viel Spaß beim KoFo rocken, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal dort

Ciao,
Marc


----------



## TriggerLH (23. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Okay, mache ich Wie heute bin ich jedoch meistens morgens unterwegs, mein Job ist halbtags und den Rest kann ich mir einteilen, hehe.



Ist diese Aussage noch aktuell? Da ich einen, von der Arbeitszeit her, saisonal schwankenden Job habe, und die Saison nun so gut wie zu Ende ist, könnte ich (und würde ich auch gerne) hin und wieder mal im KoFo eine Runde drehen. Da ich aber aus ´ner ganz anderen Ecke komme, kenne ich mich dort so gar nicht aus und würde mich daher gerne mal bei der ein oder anderen Tour an Dich dran hängen. 

Grüße,
Lars


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2009)

Klar Meld' dich einfach, wenn du Bock hast hier eine Runde zu fahren. Kennst du dich hier aus?

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## TriggerLH (23. Oktober 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Klar Meld' dich einfach, wenn du Bock hast hier eine Runde zu fahren. Kennst du dich hier aus?
> 
> Cheers,
> Marc



Naja, auskennen kann man wirklich nicht sagen, aber ich habe eine Auto mit Navi, das mich bestimmt an die richtige Adresse bringen wird.
Bisher war ich nur einmal im KoFo und da sind wir in der Annaberger Strasse gestartet.
Vielleicht klappts ja sogar schon in der kommenden Woche bei mir. Das entscheidet sich am Sonntag, ich werd mich dann auf jeden Fall nochmal melden. 

Greetz,
Lars


----------



## TriggerLH (26. Oktober 2009)

Hey, wie siehts bei Dir am Mittwoch so aus?
Das Wetter soll angeblich auch mitspielen. 

Grüße,
Lars


----------



## Marc B (27. Oktober 2009)

Gut gut, das Wetter ist uns gnädig


----------



## TriggerLH (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin Marc,
das war ein echt netter Tripp gestern bei schönstem Wetter. Dies schreit nach einer Wiederholung.
Besten Dank nochmals dafür! 

Greetz, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich fand's auch klasse. Ja, da sollte man mal wiederholen


----------



## Marc B (23. Dezember 2009)

Momentan sind die Trails im KoFo schön festgefroren, macht eine Menge Spaß


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2010)

Wo sind die KoFo-Biker? Ich bin jeden Tag im Schnee unterwegs und sehe wenn dann nur Spuren, treffe jedoch keine anderen Mountainbiker... Wer war die letzten Tag im schönen Kottenforst unterwegs?


----------



## Ich bins! (8. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich war auch schon das ein oder andere mal oben.
Macht Spaß im Schnee.
Aber  erst ab 15:30.


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2010)

Oha, aber dann dauert es nicht mehr lange bis es dunkel wird, oder?

Ich bin gespannt, wie es morgen mit dem Neuschnee wird. Die letzten Tage war es ja meistens etwas plattgetreten, auch auf den Trails.


----------



## hyrex (9. Januar 2010)

Mahlzeit,
ich war letzte Woche und gestern unterwegs.
Hab jmd. mit ner alten gelben RockShox gesehen und nen Biker auf nem silberfarbenen Rad (?) mit blauer Jacke. Bin dann aber selber nicht so lange geblieben. Gamaschen vergessen und die Zehen wurden kalt.
Ggf. bin ich morgen wieder unterwegs sofern mich die Regierung nicht anderweitig in Beschlag nimmt 
7gebirge ist mir z.Zt. zu mühselig...
So long, der Hyrex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2010)

Heute habe ich wieder keinen anderen Biker getroffen. Aber es war wieder klasse im Schnee


----------



## 2dangerbiker (9. Januar 2010)

habe spuren gezogen von Pech zum Schlangenweg und dann ganz viele auf der Heiderhofseite. Ließ sich noch gut fahren.


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Heute habe ich wieder keinen anderen Biker getroffen. Aber es war wieder klasse im Schnee



Hätten wir uns theoretisch sehen müssen ?! War von 12.30h bis 17.00h im Kofo unterwegs....................mmmmm, ich hätte ja auch was sagen können    Morgen aber wieder ?


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2010)

Morgen früh um 9:30 Uhr geht's wieder los


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2010)

Oha, das ist mir zu früh ! Dann kann ich noch nicht. Denke eher so an 11h-12h ?! Naja, vielleicht sieht man sich trotzdem


----------



## Marc B (9. Januar 2010)

Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm Vielleicht bin ich später wieder mit dem Hund auf unserer Gassi-Runde. Dann könnte man sich begegnen, aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gering. Der Schnee soll ja noch länger bleiben, sag einfach Bescheid, wenn du das nächste Mal im Kofo fährst.

Ciao ciao,
Marc


----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2010)

Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal    Wir sehen uns aber bestimmt bald mal wieder zum biken !


----------



## Handlampe (10. Januar 2010)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> habe spuren gezogen von Pech zum Schlangenweg und dann ganz viele auf der Heiderhofseite. Ließ sich noch gut fahren.



Schlangenweg runter hat heute richtig Laune gemacht.....driften über beide Räder...herrlisch.


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2010)

Sodale, dann doch erst mittags, mein Kollege ist erkältet. Aber viel Neuschnee wird es bis dahin nicht geben, das sind momentan nur kleine Flocken...


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Januar 2010)

Wer war Heute schon vor halbzwölf an der Watterdorfer Mühle und ist den Schlangenweg gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (10. Januar 2010)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Wer war Heute schon vor halbzwölf an der Watterdorfer Mühle und ist den Schlangenweg gefahren?



Uwe ist ihn gestern ´runtergeslidet.Muß ein Riesenspaß sein!


----------



## 2dangerbiker (10. Januar 2010)

Die Spuren waren zu frisch.
Meine Spuren von gestern waren garnicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2010)

Meine Bilanz heute: Zwei Bikern begegnet und einem Crosser (der nicht sehr entspannt eine Forstautobahn runterkam. Ich war gerade einen Trail geheizt - gut, dass ich breite Reifen habe)


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2010)

Da haben wir uns wohl verpaßt, aber das gleiche gesehen ( Baumgeister )


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2010)

...und den gleichen Trail gerockt


----------



## [email protected] (10. Januar 2010)

Jau, hat Laune gemacht und mit der neuen Forke/Vorbau/Lenker geht das ganze auch viel geschmeidiger ! Selbst bei den Verhältnissen. Aber trockener Boden wär mir jetzt lieber


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2010)

Ich finde den Schnee genial. Ein super Training ist das, und natürlich eine Menge Spaß. Ich muss auch nicht über Straßen fahren, das erspare ich mir die Schnee-/Salz-Matsche, hehe.


----------



## Marc B (11. Januar 2010)

Bilanz heute: Ein Baumgeist mehr, Schneeschauer, kaum Menschen unterwegs, keinen Biker gesehen...


----------



## Marc B (31. Januar 2010)

Heute geht im Kofo wieder die Schnee-Action ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. März 2010)

Heul, geiles Wetter und ich muss daheim rumhocken. Aber morgen geht es wieder los!

Wer war heute im KoFo unterwegs?


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2010)

Hier, ich !! Aber nur ne lockere Runde, weil ich bissl angeschlagen bin. Komische Verhältnisse da oben. Teils Frost und Eisböden, teils ordentlicher Schlamm und Abschnitte ohne Schnee...........aber hat Laune gemacht. Ach ja, es hat beim Sturm schon einiges an Holz aus der Erde geröppt. Dürfte die nächsten Wochen bestimmt viel geräumt werden


----------



## Colt_A4 (8. März 2010)

Nabend,

jemand hier der morgen oder Mittwoch locker ne Runde durch den Kottenforst rund um Bornheim/Alfter/Duisdorf mitfahren will? So in den Mittags bis Nachmittagsstunden.

LG
Rolf


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2010)

Ich war gestern und heute morgen bei Frostboden und Sonnenschein unterwegs - yes

Kann ich nur empfehlen, morgen geht es wieder los um 8 Uhr.


----------



## Marc B (18. April 2010)

Hallo? Wo sind die KoFo-Biker aus Bonn? Ich sehe unterwegs immer einige davon.

Gemeinsame Runden wären mal wieder klasse.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## FFreak (19. April 2010)

Moinsen!

Bin zwar ein Frischling im KoFo aber für jede Tour zu haben. 
Was fahrt ihr meist für Touren (grobes Holz, CC Waldautobahn, flowige oder technische Trails, Länge, HM...) ???
Seid ihr auch in der Woche unterwegs? 

War bisher nur im 7G unterwegs und wollte gern auch mal die andere Rheinseite erkunden. Also wenn ihr noch einen in euren Reihen gebrauchen könnt, würde ich mich freuen. 


Grüße,
Stefan.







Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Hallo? Wo sind die KoFo-Biker aus Bonn? Ich sehe unterwegs immer einige davon.
> 
> Gemeinsame Runden wären mal wieder klasse.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. April 2010)

Hi Stefan,

ich fahre je nach Laune entweder die Fortautobahnen oder die kurzen aber knackigen Trails. Komm einfach mal vorbei und ich zeige dir gern meine Runden.

CU,
Marc


----------



## luckylocke (19. April 2010)

Hallo,
wer baut denn den geilen Trail vom südlichen Ende der Venusbergkliniken runter nach Dottendorf?
Macht echt Spaß da runter zu düsen, besonders wenn es trocken ist...


----------



## Marc B (19. April 2010)

Den Trail halten ein paar Jungs in Schuss. Wenn es nass ist, sollte man den Weg schonen, da es sonst lang anhaltende Matschlöcher und Spurrillen gibt.


----------

